# Erenest Borgnine, RIP



## elder999 (Jul 10, 2012)

95 years, working right to the end.



> I just never quit; I have the best job in the world.-*Ernest Borgnine*



Comedy, tragedy, action-he did them all. Cartoons, even.

From _Marty_ to the first exposure I can remember, _McHale's Navy_ to_The Wild Bunch_ to _Escape From New York_ to _Spongebob Squarepants_ to  _RED_ just two years ago.





95 years. Not sad at his passing_.....sooo _glad he was here. :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 10, 2012)

Also sad to see one of the last remaining great names from the moton pictures of the mid-20th century.  But, from what I have read, he had a happy marriage (after some false starts) and a happy, productive life.  A man can be judged not to have wasted his time here if he achieves that :bows:.


----------



## Takai (Jul 10, 2012)

A talented actor that will certainly be missed. My prayers will be with his family. RIP.


----------



## Instructor (Jul 10, 2012)

He got his start in a small town theater I lived in for a few years (The Barter Theater in Abingdon Virginia).  My son and I watched Disney's The Black Hole last night and enjoyed his antics.  Fair winds Ernest.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jul 10, 2012)

RIP :asian:


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Jul 11, 2012)

Rest easy, Skip.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 28, 2012)

.


----------

